# Hello from Ukraine!



## BSevastyanovMusic (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello. My name is Boris. I'm composer from Ukraine. I compose different kind of music but also royalty free stock music.
You can check some my royalty free music on https://bsevastyanovmusic.com/


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 15, 2021)

Welcome from Florida -- It is great to have you with us, Boris

*I have listened to a couple of tracks from your Web site--very nice!


----------



## reutunes (Feb 25, 2022)

Hey Boris. Are you ok right now?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi Boris! I hope you have a nice time here, vigorously debating legatos or MSEGs, and luxuriating in a shared love of music!


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 25, 2022)

You are in our thoughts!


----------



## Gabriel S. (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi Boris! Welcome! Hope you and your loved ones are doing well


----------

